# Alle Fische sind tot



## AxelU (12. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Leute,

lange nichts mehr von mir gehört. Ich bin der mit der Teichheizung und den halben Warmwasserfischen im Teich. Bis vor dem Schneechaos war noch alles in Ordnung. Die Heizung hat funktioniert und die Zahnkarpfen waren noch lebending im Teich.

Dann kam der Schneefall mit gut 30 cm Schnee. Dank Heizung blieb der Teich eisfrei und bei kurzen Stichproben sah man auch noch lebende Fische. Jetzt ist der Schnee komplett getaut. Innerhalb von 48 Stunden war die ganze Pracht komplett weg, Garten und die Terassen sind wieder völlig schneefrei. Vermutlich sind dabei viele hundert Liter Scheewasser in kürzester Zeit in den Teich geflossen.

Heute morgen konnte ich keinen lebenden Fisch mehr sehen. Alle weg, komplett. Ein paar tote Zahnkarpfen liegen auf den Boden des Teiches. Die sehen sehr frisch aus, sind also noch nicht lange tot. Von den Notropis sehe ich aber gar nichts mehr. Weder lebend noch tot. Die sind komplett verschwunden. Ich möchte jetzt nicht im Teich rumstochern. Vielleicht sind die ja noch irgendwo versteckt und zumindest ein paar haben die Schneeschmelze überlebt. 



Anscheind war es das jetzt erst einmal mit Fischen.

Axel


----------



## koifischfan (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische sind tot*

Wie ist deine Wassertemperatur?
Bei welchen Temperaturen brauchen deine Fische eigentlich?


----------



## AxelU (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische sind tot*

Die Heizung steht bis Oktober auf 14°. Von November bis Februar auf 12°. Ab Febraur wieder auf 14°.

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische sind tot*

Das tut mir sehr leid, aber vielleicht sind ja noch ein paar da.

Leider unterschätzen viele die Schneeschmelze/Eisschmelze. Wenn das Eis auf dem Teich weg taut, entzieht es dem Wasser sehr viel Temperatur, ich kann das immer sehr gut in meinem Teich beobachten. Sobald das tauen anfängt, steuere ich mit ein wenig warmen Wasser dagegen.


----------



## koifischfan (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische sind tot*

Das beantwortet nicht die Frage. 

Keine Ahnung, ob du mit 1500W den Teich auf diese Temepratur bringen kannst. Da spielen sehr viele Faktoren eine Rolle.

Wenn die Heizung sich an einer Ecke des Teiches befindet, kommt an der Anderen vermutlich garnichts an. Das Wasser sollte dann noch bewegt werden. Wird es bewegt, kühlt es stärker ab.
Ist der Teich abgedeckt?


----------



## ffwnad (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische sind tot*

Hallo Axel

Frage: Hast du Lebendgebärende oder __ Eierlegende Zahnkarpfen?

Aber im Grunde Leben fast alle Zahnkarpfenarten in tropischen bis subtropischen Gebieten, ein paar Arten kommen auch in Europa vor aber nur im Mittelmeerraum. Zahnkarpfen sind zwar sehr Anpassungsfähig, aber sie brauchen mindestens Temperaturen von 15°C.
Und wenn du Eierlegende Zahnkarpfen hast und das sind alle Europäischen Arten, dann leben sie sowieso nur ein Jahr.

mfg André


----------



## AxelU (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische sind tot*

Muss ich nochmals ein bisschen weiter ausholen. Direkt vorne weg. Über meinen Teich ist bereits sehr kontrovers in diversen Foren diskutiert und ziemlich hart gestritten worden. 

Es sind bzw. waren lebendgebärende Zahnkarpfen. Es gab da mal eine Liste von einem Herrn Tversted aus Dänemark mit möglichen Überwinterungstemperaturen von lebendgebärenden Zahnkarpfen. Diese Liste bei akfs-online.de ist aber inzwischen nicht mehr online. Die von mir im Teich gehaltenen Zahnkarpfen standen dort alle mit Überwinterungstemperaturen von weniger als 12°. Wie obern angedeutet gab es darüber aber die heftigsten Diskussionen z. B. im lebendgebärenden Forum und auch hier wurde darüber heftigst diskutiert. 

Bis vor 2 Wochen sah eigentlich alles recht positiv aus. Zumindest die Xenotoca eiseni, Heterandria Formosa und die Platys waren noch im Teich sichtbar und durchaus lebendig. Aber bereits da fiel mir auf, dass die Heizung mit 1,5KW anscheinend zu klein dimensioniert war. Nach kalten Nächten lag die Temperatur auch schon mal unter den eingestellten 12°. Trotzdem lebten da Zahnkarpfen noch. Ich hatte sogar einen ungeheizten Mörtelkübel neben den Teich stehen, der zwischendurch völlig zugefrohren war und in dem sich noch ein paar Heterandria Formosa versteckt hatten. Nach dem Auftauen des Eises hatte ich die durch Zufall lebend und quietschfidel endeckt und einfach den ganzen Kübel an eine freie Stelle im Flachwasser des Teiches gestellt. Als dann der große Schneefall kam, ging die Heizung allerdings ziemlich in die Knie. Die enormen Mengen eiskalten Schnees, die da vom Himmel kamen und die sowieso niedrigen Luft-Temperaturen von weniger als -10 Grad schaffte die Heizung nicht mehr. Das Wasser ging bis auf +6 Grad runter und im Randbereich, wo keine Wasserbewegung war, frohr die Oberfläche sogar zu. Mir wurde klar, dass das mit der Heizung nicht so funktionieren würde, wie ich mir das gedacht habe. Ich hätte die Heizleistung erhöhen müssen. Allerdings wäre das zu teuer geworden. Bei 1,5KW hatte ich Heizkosten von immerhin 230,- Euro pro Wintermonat kalkuliert. Bei 4-5 Monaten also so ca. 1000,- EURO. Bei 3,5 KW wären es schon EUR 530,- monatlich und weit über EUR 2000,- geworden.

Die fehlende Heizleistung kann also der Grund sein, dass die Zahnkarpfen alle tot sind.

Aber!!
Da waren auch noch Notropis chrosomus und Goldelritzen im Teich. Beides Arten, die als völlig winterfest gelten und auch schon vor dem Heizungseinbau in meinem Teich gelebt hatten. Auch die sind alle weg. Dafür kann aber nicht die Temperatur von +6 Grad verantwortlich gewesen sein. Die halten viel mehr aus. Die Schneeschmelze muss also noch irgendwas im Teich verändert haben, was diesen Fischen nicht bekommen ist. Ich habe mal was gelesen, dass solches Schmelzwasser enorm sauer sein kann und den PH Wert in unakzeptabel Tiefen drücken kann.

Hat denn noch jemand hohe Verluste nach der letzten Schneeschmelze?

Axel


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische sind tot*

Wie Du selber schreibst wurde Dein Teich und die von Dir beschriebene Fischhaltung schon kontrovers diskutiert, 
Dieser Thread ist mal wieder ein Beispiel dafür das bei all zu ehrgeizigen Haltern letztendlich wenn was schief geht das Tier der Dumme ist. Zweitens aber auch ein gutes Beispiel: Um so kleiner ein Teich, um so schneller gibts Probleme. 



AxelU schrieb:


> Ganz so schlimm ist das mit dem Stromverbrauch nicht.
> Schließlich kann ich rechnen.


Na, offensichtlich doch nicht. 

Ich hoffe nur Du lernst aus dem Dilemma und machst nen schönen Pflanzenteich mit allem was sich dann an Tieren von selber einfindet. Die gesparten Heizkosten kannste ja an ein Tierheim spenden  

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## goldfisch (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische sind tot*

Hallo Axel,
Die Fische in Deinen Profil koennen Deine Temperaturen ab. Bei den Zahnkarpfen vermute ich , das Dein Wasser durch Die Schmelze ausgesuesst ist. davor warnt auch Tweerstaedt. Die Rundschwanzmakropoden sind sowas aber iim Habitat gewoehnt. Ist durch die Schmelze irgendwelches Gift in den Teich gekommen?
@ Andre 
Europaeische und Nordamerikanische Killi leben weit länger als ein Jahr ! 
MfG Juergen


----------



## karsten. (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische sind tot*

Hallo

nun musst Du Dich stellvertretend für alle anderen Leichtfertigen  hier weiter  "rüffeln" lassen ......

erstmal  für Dein Outing vielleicht nützt es ein paar anderen Tieren 

Das Thema betrifft ja auch ungeeignete Koiteiche 
zu flache überbesetzte und /oder schlecht gepflegte Teiche und die vielen "Exotenexperimentierer"

nicht zu vergessen Zuchtformen wie Schleierschwänze Löwenköpfe usw.


die Nachfragen zeigen es !

Teichheizung wird mMn. meist unterschätzt 

1W pro 5-10 l    

( 100Tage Winter  bei 10.000 l und 1KW bei 0,20€ = 480,- €)

und das ist noch nicht zu Ende gedacht 
ohne Abdeckung funktioniert das im Winter schon beim Tag-Nachtwechsel und unter -5° Dauerfrost nicht mehr.

was wird wenns mal -20° wird .......     *RIP* oder die Heizleistung verzehnfachen 

nicht beachtet ist der Wärmeverlust über die Oberfläche bei Wind
also Abdeckung bei jedem Wetter und allen anderen Widrigkeiten 
......Sturm , Schneelast , allgemeine Verkehrssicherungspflicht ,Tierschutz (Katzen , Kleinsäuger z.B.) 

Eisfrei und Heizen bedeutet auch , dass alle anderen biologischen Prozesse weiterlaufen müssen
also Filterheizung und tageslichtähnliche Beleuchtung . 
möglicherweise Einhausung , Innenhälterung , Krankheiten und __ Parasiten 

deshalb auch noch mal mein Apell 

einfach mal sich realistisch  prüfen .......


mfG


----------



## Tümpler (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische sind tot*

Hallo,

Ich habe auch Zwergkärpflinge und Platys in Kübeln draußen gehalten.
Die Frage ist nicht, überleben die das, sondern tut es ihnen gut. 
Die Antwort ist ja, aber nur bis etwa 15°. Tropische oder suptropische Zierfische so einer Qual bzw. so niedrigen Temperaturen auszusetzen ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Gerade auch vom wirtschaflichen Sinne her, schlicht und einfach Energieverschwendung. Natürlich kann es klappen, aber du merkst ja nicht wenn sie sich unwohl fühlen. Katzen und Hunde können schreien. Es gibt so eine Hülle und Fülle von schönen Kaltwasserfischenarten (das ist hier ist wohl das Stichwort) warum dann immer testen ob es auch in unseren Breiten funktioniert wenn solche Verhältnisse nie in den Herkunftsländern von Platy und Co. existieren ? 
Im Sommer keine Frage, super Futter zum selber jagen dar und Prachtfarben im Frühherbst beim Abfischen, aber bei Überwinterungsaktionen bei den Arten kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. Du steckst nicht in der Haut bzw. Schuppen der Fische.


Mfg Daniel


----------



## goldfisch (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische sind tot*



AxelU schrieb:


> . Es gab da mal eine Liste von einem Herrn Tversted aus Dänemark mit möglichen Überwinterungstemperaturen von lebendgebärenden Zahnkarpfen. Diese Liste bei akfs-online.de ist aber inzwischen nicht mehr online. Die von mir im Teich gehaltenen Zahnkarpfen standen dort alle mit Überwinterungstemperaturen von weniger als 12°. Wie obern angedeutet gab es darüber aber die heftigsten Diskussionen z. B. im lebendgebärenden Forum und auch hier wurde darüber heftigst diskutiert.



Hallo Axel,
die Liste ist immer noch online. Ich schicke Dir, der Fische wegen, den Link als PN. 
Herr Twerstet, sowie "die Holländer" weisen aber an anderen Stellen ausdrücklich darauf hin, das diese Fische u.a. Arten aus dem Hochland oder Südamerika (Buntbarsche und Welse...) diese Temperaturen max. 4 Wochen vertragen. Die Wintereinbrüche sind am Fundort bisweilen heftig wie bei uns, allerdings auch kürzer. Du hattest in der Vergangenheit schon Verluste, die ich auch nicht auf die Temperatur zurückführen würde. Ich vermute bei Dir ungeeignete Wasserwerte oder Gift. Fressfeinde sind bei Kleinfischen auch nicht zu unterschätzen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## AxelU (14. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische sind tot*

Hallo Jürgen,

das mit der Heizung ist definitiv schief gegangen. Die ist zu klein, obwohl mir diese Größe vom Hersteller empfohlen wurde. Ich habe auch, allen Strom Verbrauch ignorierend, kurz eine 3,5KW Heizung angeschlossen. Aber da flog immer die Sicherung für die Teichleitung raus. Ein separater Neuanschluss der Heizung, der dann 3,5 KW ausgehalten hätte, hätte neben imensen Kosten auch dazu geführt, dass der Elektriker mit dem Presslufthammer durch Haus und Garten gewandelt wäre und unsere neue Terasse ein bisschen zerkleinert hätte. Dann wäre die Sicherung zukünftig drinnen geblieben, ich aber raus geflogen. Meine Frau fand das nicht so lustig!!

Aber das ist nur die eine Seite des Problems. Da waren ja noch Fische im Teich, die absolut winterhart sind und auch die sind weg. Wobei ich von denen keine toten Exemplare gesehen habe. Es wäre also immer noch möglich, dass die sich irgendwo versteckt haben. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiß ich nicht mehr, ob ich in den Vorjahren die Notropis im Winter immer gesehen habe oder nicht. 

Axel


----------



## SG3 (16. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische sind tot*

Es gibt sicher die Möglichkeit, das sich die Fische so zurück ziehen, das Du sie nicht mehr siehst.


----------



## pyro (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Alle Fische sind tot*

Ich habe bei meinem alten Teich auch ein paar Fische mehrere Jahre lang nicht gesehen und bei einer Säuberungsaktion war ich umso überraschter als die plötzlich erschienen.


Ansonsten kann ich zu der Aktion als Laie und relatives Neumitglied hier nur den Kopf schütteln. In einem Aquarium würden die Fische problemlos, ohne Qualen und bei weit weniger Energieverbrauch überleben. Hier dämmt jeder sein Haus, baut neue Fenster ein usw. um Energie zu sparen und Du schmeisst nen Heizstab raus um den Garten zu wärmen... tsss... 
Für das viele Geld hättest du dir wohl schon ein Glashaus übern Teich bauen können.

Aber gut... als Elektroingenieur sag ich Dir das eine 1,5qmm Stromleitung mit 16A abgesichert normal 3500W ab kann. Wenn allerdings noch andere Verbraucher wie Filter, Weihnachtsbeleuchtung usw. dran hängen wird es knapp. Wenn die Sicherung im Einschaltmoment der Heizung fliegt dann liegt das evtl. an einer flinken Sicherung, z.B. eine B 16A. Lass die Sicherung gegen eine trägere, z.B. C 16A austauschen.


----------

